# For how many days can I leave my only pet pigeon alone at home?



## mistergugu

Hi guys,

We are thinking of going on vacation but we have a pet rescue pigeon at home. This time we can not take it with us. 

How many days can she stay home alone without any negative effects (please have in mind solitude and water needs)

Awaiting your replies. I would like to especially hear from people who have a single pet pigeon and have left it alone for a few days.

Thanks!


----------



## pdpbison

Well, as for me, at times when I had a few dozen inside Pigeons, all self sufficient...I could leave them for four or five days...making sure there was ample Water ( one Gallon Gravity type waterers ) and, plenty of feed in the feed bins.

No problems.


One or two or three or five Birds, one could arrange to be gone much longer.


Get one of those Gallon Waterers, or even get two of them, the plastic kind...tape a Plate or Pizza Tin on the top so if he perches on it, he can not poop into it...

Have it filled with mild ACV-Water.


Make sure he knows how to drink from it.


That, and small Bowls of Seeds with Grit, say, one Bowl for each day you will be gone...you could probably be fine being gone a full week or ten days.


Ideally, a trusted friend would be called upon to look in on the Bird, and make sure all is well...of course.


----------



## Pawbla

Your friend wouldn't need to stay all they with the pigeon, just check in once a day or every two days to check his food and everything.


----------



## PigeonQueen

Has your pet pigeon got an aviary which the bird can fly around and exercise the wings? And food and water bowls that do not tip up or or will empty if knocked over ? 

If the pigeon is in a small cage I would not leave the bird for more than 2 days at least returning of the morning of the third day.

Also your pigeon is a pet pigeon and would miss the reassurance of your usual routine.Of course this is my opinion and others will probably disagree.If you have a friend who could check the bird and that the pigeon is used to, that would help but a stranger might upset the bird.

The bottom line is that you have to make sacrifices when you take on any bird or animal as a pet. I know people who have rescued many pigeons and now have them as pets and have never had a days holiday. However Im not saying dont have a holiday , the question is how long you should leave the bird and only you can make that decision in the end.


----------



## pdpbison

Yes...

Free Fly free roam, in a Bird friendly Household or Room condition is assumed.

In a Cage, not so good unless checked daily.


Pigeons when alone and a sole Pigeon, would suffer emotional stress if people-family members are absent.

This can easily lead to illness or depression or greiving or all three.


Ideally, someone trusted should check in every other day anyway, and interact in a gentle way with a solo Pigeon, as well as double checking food and water conditions.


Like that...


When one has a bunch of 'House Birds' they can keep eachother company just fine.

A Solo Bird is another story, and needs to have some re-assuring gestures from someone, off and on, while everyone else is absent.


----------



## Larry_Cologne

Is there someone close by to you who also keeps pigeons? I don't know about how your pigeon would fit in with others if it has not been around other pigeons for awhile (if it is handicapped or has some other disability), but it might be something to consider.

Where are you located, roughly?

(I presume you are not near Antwerp, Belgium, by the way, otherwise I would try to help. LOL.)

Larry


----------



## Skyeking

mistergugu said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We are thinking of going on vacation but we have a pet rescue pigeon at home. This time we can not take it with us.
> 
> How many days can she stay home alone without any negative effects (please have in mind solitude and water needs)
> 
> Awaiting your replies. I would like to especially hear from people who have a single pet pigeon and have left it alone for a few days.
> 
> Thanks!


I appreciate your concerns over this pet and I myself wouldn't leave the bird alone at all, unless you were only going to be gone a day. Do you have any friends or someone that can take the bird in for the time you will be gone?


----------



## sally&morgan

dont do it!

you will cause it truma, if it a pet and its used to seeing you around and you leave it alone for days, it will think you have abandoned it, and the truma will affect its health and could become ill, please dont do it!


----------



## Tamara21

I had to leave my single pigeon for a week. He is in a cage and I couldn't see him staying in there for full week, so I had someone stop by. Once a day she let him out and changed his water and feed bowl. Laid some fresh paper down in the cage and then put him back. I think to leave them for longer than a day in a cage isn't good at all. Unless he can actually fly in his cage (some use screened in enclosures). I was able to call my vet as well and they will watch them for a small fee if you drop them off...just like boarding my dog. Hope this helps you make up your mind.


----------



## Pawbla

Actually, it depends on how attached to him, right? If he's your "mate" he'll be surely very very upset, but if you're not, then he won't suffer it as much.

I, personally, would leave it with somebody else. I left mine with my parents not long ago and didn't show any kind of trauma, even if my parents didn't interact with him. However, we're not "mates", he probably didn't miss _me_ as much as he missed the interaction itself.

If you post your location, maybe a member near you can take care of him while you're gone. That would ensure you the pigeon is going to have all his needs met, psychologically and physiologically speaking.

How long are you going away?


----------



## mistergugu

Thanks for the reply guys! The pigeon doesn't have a cage, just an open box that she visits when hungry or thirsty. Our whole living room is her domain. 

I don't think we are "mates", she is in love with my slippers 

We took the pigeon abroad with us last time we had to travel, but this time it is just impossible to take her. We'll be away for 4-5 days. I can't get anyone to come and interact with her, maybe we could ask the neighbor to come and check the water levels every other day but that's it, I don't see him playing with the pigeon lol. 

The Gravity type waterers is a good idea, I will check that out.

To try at the vet for them to keep her I don't think it is such a good idea as there she would have to stay in a cage and she has never been in a cage before.


----------



## spirit wings

mistergugu said:


> Thanks for the reply guys! The pigeon doesn't have a cage, just an open box that she visits when hungry or thirsty. Our whole living room is her domain.
> 
> I don't think we are "mates", she is in love with my slippers
> 
> We took the pigeon abroad with us last time we had to travel, but this time it is just impossible to take her. We'll be away for 4-5 days. I can't get anyone to come and interact with her, maybe we could ask the neighbor to come and check the water levels every other day but that's it, I don't see him playing with the pigeon lol.
> 
> The Gravity type waterers is a good idea, I will check that out.
> 
> To try at the vet for them to keep her I don't think it is such a good idea as there she would have to stay in a cage and she has never been in a cage before.



having a bird out in the house unsupervised is not a wise thing to do, for her safety she should be caged when no one is around.. the vet would be your best choice to keep her safe, she will adjust without any harmful trauma.


----------



## goga82

wow.. 4-5 days...haaahha i would never leave any of my pets that long alone.. ever... i would make sure i have people coming in and out 2 times a day... if not having somebody live at my place while im away.. id give my keys to somebody and say do whatever u want in my apt but dont let my pets go thirst or hungry .. u feel me
it aint a good idea to leave a bird alone to suffer for that long...

i wouldnt have the heart to leave something that long ALONE.. i cant leave my plants alone without somebody comin in and watering them every other or third day .. but my pets...
they either going to my friends house.. or my friend is moving in my house while im gone...
i wouldnt have a heart.. usupervised.. God know what might happend


----------



## Pawbla

4-5 days, I thought it'd be longer, hehe.
How "bird safe" is that living room? Don't you have any relatives that could stay that small amount of time at your home?

goga82, I often leave my plants unsupervised LOL. I tell my parents "don't touch them while I'm gone", they'd probably water them so much (durrr hurrr orchids. Popular myth: they need daily watering) that they'd end up killing them!


----------



## Budd

The biggest headache would be cleaning up all the poop after being away for a week. I always leave a radio on tuned to a classical music station for my pigeons when I go to work. I think they like the music.


----------



## Budd

One more thing. What about lights? Are the lights going to be on 24hrs a day in the living room or off? You should at least have a table lamp on while your away. A lamp that can't be knocked over . Are the curtains going to be open? How much light natural light gets in the living room.


----------



## spirit wings

Budd said:


> One more thing. What about lights? Are the lights going to be on 24hrs a day in the living room or off? You should at least have a table lamp on while your away.


what if the pigeon knocks over the lamp and it gets a curtain hot.... no good IMO... THE BIRD SHOULD NOT BE ALONE OUT OF A CAGE FOR SAFTEY REASONS. Would anyone leave a 4 year old at home alone.. think not.


----------



## Budd

Spirit Wings. Common sense would dictate not leaving a lamp on that can be knocked over. I have an avian light lamp that I leave on when i go to work. Of course I secure it to something so it can't be knocked over.I still have a friend come by to make sure all is well. Okay play it safe and plug in a night light. I say cancel the trip and go somewhere else so you (mistergugu) can take the pigeon with you as you have done in the past.


----------



## spirit wings

Budd said:


> Spirit Wings. Common sense would dictate not leaving a lamp on that can be knocked over. I have an avian light lamp that I leave on when i go to work. Of course I secure it to something so it can't be knocked over.I still have a friend come by to make sure all is well. Okay play it safe and plug in a night light. I say cancel the trip and go somewhere else so you (mistergugu) can take the pigeon with you as you have done in the past.


common sense would be not to leave a pigeon uncaged alone for any amount of time, so if they are thinking of doing that, perhaps the lamp idea is not so far fetched. plus, my pigeons live in a loft and they do not need a night light, the natural sunrise and sunset is fine for birds, not sure what the big deal is with needing a light when it is supposed to be dark anyway.


----------



## Budd

Spirit Wimgs, i'ts fine for pigeons that are in a loft to be in total darkness at night. I'm just concerned about mistergugu's pigeon being in dimmed light during the day and in a pitch black room at night for 5 day's. I never leave my pigeons alone for more than 5 hours. I have my girlfriend check on them when i'm at work.


----------



## spirit wings

Budd said:


> Spirit Wimgs, i'ts fine for pigeons that are in a loft to be in total darkness at night. I'm just concerned about mistergugu's pigeon being in dimmed light during the day and in a pitch black room at night for 5 day's. I never leave my pigeons alone for more than 5 hours. I have my girlfriend check on them when i'm at work.


oh I see, you think it may fall off it's perch and bump his head... I get it.

MORE REASON NOT TO LEAVE A PET OUT OF A CAGE ALONE FOR 5 DAYS, ITS CRAZY.


----------



## Budd

Sprit Wings, One of my pigeons fell off the top of my closet door at about 3am years ago. He didn't get hurt. Ever sense that happened i leave a low wattage light on only when a pigeon want's to "try" to sleep on top of a door. That way they can make a mid air recovery and not "hit their head" in the dark as you say


----------



## Guest

what if your pigeons go and have a party at your house ands the cops come and arrest everyone and you are nowhere around to bail them out ... oh the horror !!! this just couldnt have a good outcome at all Im sure pigeons are party animals after all


----------



## spirit wings

LokotaLoft said:


> what if your pigeons go and have a party at your house ands the cops come and arrest everyone and you are nowhere around to bail them out ... oh the horror !!! this just couldnt have a good outcome at all Im sure pigeons are party animals after all


LMAO.......


----------



## spirit wings

Budd said:


> Sprit Wings, One of my pigeons fell off the top of my closet door at about 3am years ago. He didn't get hurt. Ever sense that happened i leave a low wattage light on only when a pigeon want's to "try" to sleep on top of a door. That way they can make a mid air recovery and not "hit their head" in the dark as you say


I understand, light = good. your missing the point of the bird should not be out alone in a house for 5 days while mrgugu goes gone gone.. he is prolly back by now, so hope all went well if that is what he did.


----------



## Msfreebird

Hey!? What's wrong with a night light? I keep a night light on in my loft ever since my rat masque. I can look out at night and check on them. Makes me feel better


----------



## spirit wings

Msfreebird said:


> Hey!? What's wrong with a night light? I keep a night light on in my loft ever since my rat masque. I can look out at night and check on them. Makes me feel better


cool!, lights are used alot, esp with racing pigeons to get them jump started on the breeding season to trick them into thinking the sun has longer days.. now to the real point would you leave a pigeon in your house alone out of a cage for 5 days? WAIT! I already know the answer..lolololol...


----------



## goga82

spirit wings said:


> cool!, lights are used alot, esp with racing pigeons to get them jump started on the breeding season to trick them into thinking the sun has longer days.. now to the real point would you leave a pigeon in your house alone out of a cage for 5 days? WAIT! I already know the answer..lolololol...


whoever posted this thread hasnt been around since 7/31
which means she cares less about our oppinions.. and also means that she either has gone on a vacation and pigeon cant type.........

poor pigeon is probably home alone.
6 days alone, free roaming in the house. there gonna be a lot of poop to clean up.
i just home the bird is ok. that all

i cant believe she actually left the bird alone.
if i cant find nobody to care for my pets i dont go on a vacation..
common sense.
or i dont have any pets..umm umm umm


----------



## goga82

Msfreebird said:


> Hey!? What's wrong with a night light? I keep a night light on in my loft ever since my rat masque. I can look out at night and check on them. Makes me feel better


i keep the night light up for my parrots. Indoor aviary with lights at night.
i never seen a pigeon get a night fright but parrots do.
so i keep the lil light on so when they get scared in the middle of the night 
(must be dreams) they see where to land instead hitting the walls and flling on the floor. 
why do parrots get night frights.
i will never know, nothing spookes them, they just go crazy sometimes. not every night at least 3 times a month


----------



## Larry_Cologne

Budd,

Ever since your pigeon fell off his night perch, and you started leaving a low wattage light on, you have probably had no mishaps.

But I think putting the beer and booze away (into your stomach, or the fridge) is also just as important. That ol' pigeon with a buzz on may not fall off his perch so readily with the light on, but it will help him to find the booze and the bottle openers easily. LOL. 

I've rescued and rehabbed feral pigeons, and always made sure they weren't in pitch darkness at night. Too many things can go wrong, and the remedy for that (in an apartment, anyway) is inexpensive and easy to effect.

It is interesting to note that different members have different lengths of time which they will leave their pigeon(s) unattended. Some of it is dictated by the anxiety level. (I can readily imagine catastrophe situations and get quite anxious). A kid or a pet can often get into trouble at a moment's notice. I suppose it's good to know they can be so resourceful. LOL.

Larry


----------



## Msfreebird

Larry_Cologne said:


> Budd,
> 
> Ever since your pigeon fell off his night perch, and you started leaving a low wattage light on, you have probably had no mishaps.
> 
> But I think putting the beer and booze away (into your stomach, or the fridge) is also just as important. That ol' pigeon with a buzz on may not fall off his perch so readily with the light on, but it will help him to find the booze and the bottle openers easily. LOL.
> 
> I've rescued and rehabbed feral pigeons, and always made sure they weren't in pitch darkness at night. Too many things can go wrong, and the remedy for that (in an apartment, anyway) is inexpensive and easy to effect.
> 
> It is interesting to note that different members have different lengths of time which they will leave their pigeon(s) unattended. Some of it is dictated by the anxiety level. (I can readily imagine catastrophe situations and get quite anxious). A kid or a pet can often get into trouble at a moment's notice. I suppose it's good to know they can be so resourceful. LOL.
> 
> Larry


My anxiety level is VERY HIGH when it comes to my pets.........other than that I'm very laid back 
I have NEVER gone on a vacation........guess I just don't trust anybody enough to take care of them. BUT a vacation to me is relaxing and working in my gardens and spending more time with my pets and birds


----------



## TerriB

goga82 said:


> ...i never seen a pigeon get a night fright but parrots do....


Might not be an issue with a single bird, but in a group situation a night light is helpful heading off problems. Before the nightlight, we had a bird try to get back into the wrong nest box in the dark. Fortunately, our coop is close enough to the bedroom window that we heard the commotion and went out to put the birds back in their own beds before too much damage was done!


----------



## goga82

TerriB said:


> Might not be an issue with a single bird, but in a group situation a night light is helpful heading off problems. Before the nightlight, we had a bird try to get back into the wrong nest box in the dark. Fortunately, our coop is close enough to the bedroom window that we heard the commotion and went out to put the birds back in their own beds before too much damage was done!


see i didnt know pigeon can get night frights...but looking for a nest or being in the wrong nest is different from night frights..
nightfrights happends for no reason at all, they just start flying around, screaming .. smashing into the walls till they fall on the floor.. so i always keep the night light on. just so they know where to land when it happends . it happends regardless if the night light is on or not.. parrots have special issues.. regardless how long we keept them as pets these birds will never be as domestic as out pigeons


----------



## Budd

goga82, I had a pigeon 3 years ago that had night frights. He would just wake up screaming in the middle of the night as if he had a nightmare. He was the only one out of about 20 pigeons that i have rehabiltated that had night frights.


----------



## mistergugu

> whoever posted this thread hasnt been around since 7/31
> which means she cares less about our oppinions.. and also means that she either has gone on a vacation and pigeon cant type.........
> 
> poor pigeon is probably home alone.
> 6 days alone, free roaming in the house. there gonna be a lot of poop to clean up.
> i just home the bird is ok. that all
> 
> i cant believe she actually left the bird alone.
> if i cant find nobody to care for my pets i dont go on a vacation..
> common sense.
> or i dont have any pets..umm umm umm


Late update: It wasn't a vacation really, it was a wedding we had to attend in another country. We were away for 4 days but the neighbor came in every day to give food and water and talk to her. Our neighbor-friend must have done a good job because the pigeon did not act like she missed us. She was also busy preparing for the new round of eggs at that time so that must have also helped.

I think I have mentioned free-flying as in no cage, because actually the flying is close to zero. One wing doesn't work very well, so she just walks, runs and hops.

She never had any problem with the night light, she never got scared at night, no nightmare.


----------



## spirit wings

mistergugu said:


> Late update: It wasn't a vacation really, it was a wedding we had to attend in another country. We were away for 4 days but the neighbor came in every day to give food and water and talk to her. Our neighbor-friend must have done a good job because the pigeon did not act like she missed us. She was also busy preparing for the new round of eggs at that time so that must have also helped.
> 
> I think I have mentioned free-flying as in no cage, because actually the flying is close to zero. One wing doesn't work very well, so she just walks, runs and hops.
> 
> She never had any problem with the night light, she never got scared at night, no nightmare.


well, you did'nt say you had a sitter!... all that for nothing...lol..


----------



## Kiko&Kalani

LMAO  
Reading this thread, after the fact, for the first time, is so funny. Stop, wipe tear from my eye. Baby sitter, night terrors, night lights, wild parties, cops, jail... Sounds more like a reality show than the life a pigeon. What makes it even funnier is just a few weeks ago I was doing just this, arranging for pigeon sitter, deciding which light to leave on, telling the neighbors not to call the police if they hear something knocking around in my place, giving the neighbor vet information, having credit card on file with vet, covering all the furniture with sheets... all so I could be gone for two days It really didn't seem so "crazy pigeon parent" when it was happening but now that I read it objectively... So funny.


----------



## Budd

Kiko Kalani, The previous postings are very funny to me as i was part of it. Botton line is never leave pigeons alone in an apartment for more than around 10 hours. I now have 4 pigeons in my APT plus 2 eggs! All injured pigeons that i rescued off the streets of San Francisco. I have a very understanding girlfriend that babysits the pigeons for me when i'm away. How are Kiko and Kalani doing? Been awhile since i checked in here.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani

Hey Budd,
4 in one apartment. I think I'll stop at 2!  Will you be letting the two eggs hatch? K & K are great. You know I'm on plan D with them. 
*Plan A:* July. When I first rescued them I thought I could find a rescue org but no luck.
*Plan B:*August. When that didn't happen I thought I'd do a soft release to a flock. Took them to socialized from days 21 to about 60 days old. When it came time to realse them they both flew into the flock then right back in to the car, through an open window, and promptly hid under the seat.
*Plan C:*September. Since we were leaving for a month to visit my mom in Texas, we decided we would take them with us. So we cancelled our plane tickets and took a 1600 mile (about 20 hours) road trip with them by car. Once we got to mom's we built a loft and thougtht everything was going great. Then the hawks (3 of them)started buzzing the loft, found that the lady next door was feeding stray cats in her yard, and we discovered that an owl had a nest in the tree above the loft. So we just couldn't leave them there. Plus I was starting to not want to anyway
*Plan D: *Forever. So back across country we go and they've been with us ever since. Now I could not imagine life without them and love them dearly. I guess it was just meant to be!

I have been staying at home with them pretty much all day long every day. This next week though is going to be tough on them becuase it is Sony Ericson Tennis Tournament week and I have tickets almost everyday. Poor babies.


----------



## Budd

I'm in plan D (Forever) with two of my pigeons that are a mated pair. The female is half blind in her right eye. Her mate has an injured wing thats about 80% healed. A soft release failed. took them back home. My 3rd pigeon (Benny) has an injured right knee. He is releaseable right now but the weather is awful here in SF (cold,rainy and windy). Shelly my 4th pigeon has a sprained left wing and cant fly more than a foot off the floor plus shes missing a few toes. I let my mated pair have their eggs. They are not always fertilized or they just don't hatch. only 4 eggs hatched. the chicks died after a few days. If the current eggs hatch and the chicks die i'll just remove any future eggs. It's very sad when baby pigeons die.


----------



## Quazar

Kiko&Kalani said:


> ......
> I have been staying at home with them pretty much all day long every day. This next week though is going to be tough on them becuase it is Sony Ericson Tennis Tournament week and I have tickets almost everyday. Poor babies.


I'm sure it'll still be "love all" when you get back


----------

